# 15 1/4" Crappie!!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went to Salt Fork, wanted to hit up the crappie... fished an area that holds a lot of trees, couldn't see the tops!! Water up maybe 3 ft., stained brown ( imagine that!) worked the banks and any downed trees, was getting ready to haul my butt home to watch the Bucks, got my 1st tap on a chart. twister, 9 1/2 crappie!! Worked that area and got another tap, FISH ON!! When he got close to the boat, I could see he was barely hooked in the corner of the mouth.. no net, worked her over close and got her by the mouth!! Biggest crappie in over 4 years for me, made it worth the gas!! Never been happy taking 2 fish home, but, like the guy at Salt Fork Outdoors said, " that's a dandy"... he took a picture to put on there board!!! Tough day, but worth it!!:B:B:B


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a good one. I'll bet they'll be biting this week if the weather holds up.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

way to go Jeff!! got my fishing boat all ready this weekend...we need to hit some open water...maybe sunday??!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

If I can keep the "better half" at home!! She's dying to get out!! All these ice trips and boating in gale force winds/rain don't appeal to her.. let ya know by Weds!!


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Way to go! Makin me want to hit Salt Fork, but I really need to prefish clendening for the tourney coming up  

If the weather holds out this weekend, maybe I'll get to get down there.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice Job


----------



## GerthyONE (May 4, 2010)

I am in the same boat with clendening, sure could use some good weather, and my fishing partner to get back from school !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> If I can keep the "better half" at home!! She's dying to get out!! All these ice trips and boating in gale force winds/rain don't appeal to her.. let ya know by Weds!!


by all means, take the 'BETTER HALF" !! but if she cant go let me know...saltfork crappie or piedmont eyes!!


----------



## woba123 (Mar 15, 2011)

biggin right there


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey WAVE, looks like I'll be avail for Sunday- eye at Piedmont or crappie at the Fork- it's all good!! PM me w/ details!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Hey WAVE, looks like I'll be avail for Sunday- eye at Piedmont or crappie at the Fork- it's all good!! PM me w/ details!!


call me tonite,ill check water levels and make a decision!!:B


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey, if anyone is at Salt Fork on Sunday and sees a couple guys in an old beater 18 ft aluminum boat... stop by and say hi!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey SIPE, we fish out of an old beater 11 1/2' alum. w/ only trolling moter- you ought to see the looks we get in the speed zone at Salt Fork!! We love piedmont, don't have to have your head on a swivel watching for waves!! If you ever see a happy couple pulling in fish out of an UGLY alum V, say hey!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out. We are in the only 18ft aluminum boat stripped to bare aluminum that I have seen most places. We have an OGF sticker in the side window


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Hey, if anyone is at Salt Fork on Sunday and sees a couple guys in an old beater 18 ft aluminum boat... stop by and say hi!


I-WALL-I and i will be there sunday in a 12' green alum. boat...OGF stickers on the seats...we'll be the guys catching:B lol launching at N salem ramp at 7:30 am


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> I-WALL-I and i will be there sunday in a 12' green alum. boat...OGF stickers on the seats...we'll be the guys catching:B lol launching at N salem ramp at 7:30 am


I am sure you'll see us in that location then. We plan to fish some spots near the North Salem ramp! You'll probably run into us at Salt Fork outdoors. We'll be there at 7:00.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BrianSipe17 said:


> I am sure you'll see us in that location then. We plan to fish some spots near the North Salem ramp! You'll probably run into us at Salt Fork outdoors. We'll be there at 7:00.


is he open that early??? he wasnt last month, his winter hrs he didnt open till 9am...i got my bait today here near dover...see ya sun...2001 F240 4 door


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey SIPE, nice meeting you out there! Hope you found bigger ones than we did! WAVE and I found lots of areas holding fish but couldn't get the bigger ones to bite. Always fun with WAVE, learn a lot every trip out!! ( VEX is great out of a boat too!!) Stopped by Salt Fork Outdoors and they had my picture up wearing my OGF hat!! Even gave me an 8 x 10 of it!! Water was 45-46 degrees, still stained brown.. the many crappie (smaller) were caught on twisters, spoons, w/ minnows.. tried hard for an eye but no takers!!! Great time to be out!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I_WALL_I said:


> Hey SIPE, nice meeting you out there! Hope you found bigger ones than we did! WAVE and I found lots of areas holding fish but couldn't get the bigger ones to bite. Always fun with WAVE, learn a lot every trip out!! ( VEX is great out of a boat too!!) Stopped by Salt Fork Outdoors and they had my picture up wearing my OGF hat!! Even gave me an 8 x 10 of it!! Water was 45-46 degrees, still stained brown.. the many crappie (smaller) were caught on twisters, spoons, w/ minnows.. tried hard for an eye but no takers!!! Great time to be out!!


Nice meeting you guys out there, too. We found dinks all over, unfortunately. I caught one that was about 11, but that's it. We left with about half a dozen legal fish. We certainly found several spots just littered with fish. They just aren't quite ready to really turn on yet, though.


----------

